# Addams Family Haunted House Diorama.



## KeyMan07

Hi Everybody. This is my first post here. Im just on the completion stage of Doing the Polar LIghts Addams Family Haunted House. Ive never done a Diorama from Scratch before so this is gonna be fun. Ive cut a piece of 1/4 inch plywood about 14"x14". Im gonna start with the outside Wall etc. Figure out how to the Grass etc maybe a little GraveYard and a pond. also Im using a diecast vehicle that would look good as a Hearse. Anyhow. This is The Addams Family house so far and my First Diorama should be fun. Anybody else into this kinda thing? Ive got most of the Aurora Monster Models from the 60s. I just completed the Bride of Frankenstein a few weeks ago. Very difficult Build but lotsa fun............. Thanks pals

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa40/keyman07_photos/?action=view&current=PICT0001.jpg
http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa40/keyman07_photos/?action=view&current=PICT0004.jpg
http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa40/keyman07_photos/?action=view&current=PICT0005.jpg


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Looks like a good start so far Ken, and welcome to the board. Please keep us updated as you progress. It sounds like an ambitious project.

RK


----------



## Stangfreak

* Looks great... Also looks like alot of fun... Keep it up !!!*


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Plastic Head

The two hearses seem to be in scale. Any more progress?


----------



## emsinker

*Addams Family House Diorama*

Hey, I just finished an Addams Family diorama not too long ago. You can check it out here (my first post here as well):

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg197/emsinker/Models/Addams Family Model/

(There's even a video there!)

Ed




KeyMan07 said:


> Hi Everybody. This is my first post here. Im just on the completion stage of Doing the Polar LIghts Addams Family Haunted House. Ive never done a Diorama from Scratch before so this is gonna be fun. Ive cut a piece of 1/4 inch plywood about 14"x14". Im gonna start with the outside Wall etc. Figure out how to the Grass etc maybe a little GraveYard and a pond. also Im using a diecast vehicle that would look good as a Hearse. Anyhow. This is The Addams Family house so far and my First Diorama should be fun. Anybody else into this kinda thing? Ive got most of the Aurora Monster Models from the 60s. I just completed the Bride of Frankenstein a few weeks ago. Very difficult Build but lotsa fun............. Thanks pals
> 
> http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa40/keyman07_photos/?action=view&current=PICT0001.jpg
> http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa40/keyman07_photos/?action=view&current=PICT0004.jpg
> http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa40/keyman07_photos/?action=view&current=PICT0005.jpg


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Keyman and a belated welcome mate! I hope to see you around more.
Hey Ed!! Great to see you here! Remember me?!?
That Addams Family dio's a knockout mate!! So much detail! How long did it take to do? Very cool!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass

Great work emsinker & keyman07!


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Keyman07...Welcome to our Wacky World...I was going to suggest you check out Eds' Monsterpiece ...but he beat me to the punch. My favorite all time Aurora Model next to the Forgotten Prisoner is the Addams Family Haunted House and I've been meaning to do a dio of one for years...I always hoped that 1313 Mockingbird Lane (the Munsters House) would be released in styrene so I could team them up with the Psycho House and create a Haunted Hamlet, with of course a graveyard old gnarled and twisted trees...ghosts, skeletons , Halloween pumpkins, a full Moon ( again check out Eds' Haunted House c/w Full Moon...watch the video...it's Boss) I can't wait to see what you'll come up with.:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HotRod368

i have to say wow very nice work


----------



## 4Phoenix4

Both pieces are fantastic. Nice work


----------



## Grissom

Hey fellow monster fans! My name's Grissom and I am new here too, been hanging around in the shadows for awhile and decided to get in on the fun you're all having and these two guys being first timers too just got me thinking it's time to give a voice to my lurkings about. I have the Addam's house but have never put it into the dio I had always imagined it in. Now I'm really torn! I doubt I could do as well as Ed has done so it would seem somehow, I dounno, anticlimactic? Any way, awsome job Ed! And hey Keyman - great job on the monsters, I thought I was the only one who thought the Witche's hat should go on her head - what's a witch without a hat right? I sawed the top of her head off and glued the hat on, doesn't look bad and helps cover the poor job I did on her hair! And hey Ed, where did you get those awsome Addams figures? I gotta have some!


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Grissom...Welcome aboard :thumbsup: You gotta watch yourself around here a lot of wackjobs especially the guys from Australia:freak: Hey I like your idea of sawing the witches head to fit the hat, might just give that one a try:thumbsup:...Oh and hey...Ed actually made the Addams Family figures himself...don't ask me how though...the man's a genius...You can read all about it over at the Clubhouse in the 'Scenic Route'.... and never be afraid to try, hell most of the paint jobs I see here makes mine look like I paint with boxing gloves on, motto around here : All for Fun...and Fun for All!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Whaddayamean- whack job?!? Oh, that's right- you know me. Oh well...
Welcome Grissom!! How's it going? I see you've met Mcdee- saves having a lobotomy!! Just kidding Mcdee!
You're right about Ed! He's an excellent dioramist and a top bloke to boot. As Mcdee said, just check out his amazing work over at the Clubhouse.:thumbsup:
So you like the monsters. Do you know about the Moebius/DENCOMM Monster Scenes reissues? Great times for all!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Here Grissom, click on this link: http://theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=46307
and prepare to be mesmerized ....as I've said before I often revisit Eds' work and get totally transfixed in that Spooky old Diorama :thumbsup:...and it beats drinking the bong water
Mcdee


----------



## Grissom

Chris, Mcdee, Thanks for the warm welcome and the link - awesome stuff for sure! I have been watching the DENCOMM news verryy closely and can hardly wait to get hold of 'em. Never had 'em as a kid but really wanted 'em. Thought about getting some of those resin repops but my hearts in styrene! Missed out on the Bride of Dracula when it came out recently - must of been dozing, gettin' old ya know. Gotta get 'em all this time for sure, my wife will be giving me a hard time about playing with my toys again - but they just scream out for constant repositioning on display!


----------



## rusty nail

Nice work.:thumbsup: I have the psyco house but i will never build it I'm sure.


----------



## mcdougall

*1313 Mockingbird Lane*

Well this thread has prompted me to buy the Resin Munsters Haunted House Model ...it arrived yesterday and I'm now going to build my Haunted House Hamlet...:thumbsup: It should be completed by Halloween...
Mcdee


----------



## schweinhund227

Very Cool !! lots and lots of patience and dedication there.... Really nice turn out !

Can't wait for your Next one !!! Keep the good work coming !


----------



## mcdougall

I also ordered an old Windmill to add to the dio, still working on the Munsters house...but I had to take a break away from resin and knock together Godzillas' Go Cart, you know... needed a Styrene fix, well gotta support this habit...er...hobby so off to work I go 
Mcdee


----------



## Poseidon

Hey Mcdougall, I'd like to know how well you're doing on your Munster Mansion. If you can, post some pictures! Good luck and have fun!

Craig


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Welcome to the board KeyMan07 and Grissom!

Yeah...these guys are funny to read about. It's all in fun for sure!
Great job on the monsters!!! As my moniker says...I really LOVE monsters!
Don't be afraid to try different things. There are a whole bunch of people here that you can bounce stuff off of to get the results you want to achieve. Most of the time...they are very helpful!...most of the time!:freak:

Speakin of such...how is your Munsters Mansion coming along McDeester?

MMM


----------



## mcdougall

Well believe it or not I'm still working on it and hope to have it done by Halloween :thumbsup: I'm picking up the Wind mill tomorrow and I hope to fit it in the Diorama ...Their are a couple of WIPs in 'My Photos' but very early stages...I'll keep you posted...:wave:
Mcdee


----------

